# Flip Queue in ATITool 0.27 B4



## warrior504th (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, the issue is simple. I dont have an option for Flip queue (also known as pre-rendered frames) in ATITool 0.27 Beta4. Rumor has it that this is available in other versions, but as I am running Vista 64-bit, I cannot confirm.

Can someone tell me if the flip queue / pre-rendered frames option is missing in 0.27B4? Or if I am just overlooking it, or perhaps it is under another name?


----------



## warrior504th (Jan 22, 2009)

Also: I run a Radeon 4870 512mb, if that matters.


----------



## warrior504th (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone? Any suggestions? perhaps move back a version? or is this option never available in vista 64? 

Or am I just not seeing it?

Ive checked two other forums with no response and its as if people are avoiding the question like the plague.


----------

